# Nametag with 3C



## tactical_canada (10 Jan 2015)

I've seen AF wearing the wool sweater w/o nametag and Army with. Which is correct?


----------



## eliminator (10 Jan 2015)

Only army wears nametag on sweater.

6. Sweaters. Sweaters form part of the permanent kit. When worn with service dress as No. 3C order:
a. Nothing shall be sewn on the sweater; the Remembrance Day poppy may be pinned to the sweater and in the case of the army v-neck sweater the plastic name tag will be worn at the position indicated. Neckties are optional.


----------



## Pusser (20 Jan 2015)

tactical_canada said:
			
		

> I've seen AF wearing the wool sweater w/o nametag and Army with. Which is correct?



Both are correct, although one looks stupid, but that's just a sailor's opinion  ;D.

The army sweater actually has a reinforced panel for pinning on the nametag.


----------



## Navy_Pete (20 Jan 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Both are correct, although one looks stupid, but that's just a sailor's opinion  ;D.
> 
> The army sweater actually has a reinforced panel for pinning on the nametag.



I thought that was so the army types could figure out where to put it?  ;D


----------



## Haggis (20 Jan 2015)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> I thought that was so the army types could figure out where to put it?  ;D



That, too.


----------

